
Braille Neue Typeface by Kosuke Takahashi - bitofhope
https://www.designboom.com/design/kosuke-takahashi-braille-neue-03-26-2018/
======
jaclaz
The idea is very, very clever.

The only character that visually is difficult yo read is the "I" (that can
easily be interptreted as a "J") and - to be picky - the "S" is too similar to
"5" (but this latter can be easily solved by rounfng a little bit more the
"S").

